# Dramatic leaf drop - East Palatka Holly



## Cariadkate (Jun 20, 2005)

We have a mature East Palatka Holly tree that is experiencing leaf drop. This has been going on for the past several weeks and has grown more dramatic over the past few days. One side of the tree seems to be more affected that the other. This tree is one of the reasons we bought our house and I would really hate to lose it. I would be grateful for any suggestions.

Thanks,
Kate
Sarasota, Florida


----------



## diltree (Jun 20, 2005)

If you really care about your tree, you should waste no time and contact a repidable I.S.A arborist in your area. There are so many reasons why your tree could be experienceing leaf drop, from soil conditions, disease, or even insect infestation. There are two many variables to accurately acess your situation without a personal consultation. Im sure most arborists in your area offer free consultation and estimates.


----------



## Cariadkate (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks so much. That'll be first on my list of things to do tomorrow.

Kate


----------

